# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل من تراجم مختصرة للمحدثين - أصحاب الكتب الستة- ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هل من تراجم مختصرة للمحدثين - أصحاب الكتب الستة- ؟

حيث يمكن نشرها بين عوام الناس ، وذلك لتقريب العلماء بين الناس، وخاصة في عصر زاد الطعن ونشر الشبهات بين المسلمين ، والله المستعان*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
في تهذيب الكمال للمزي ، وسير أعلام النبلاء لتلميذه الذهبي .
وهناك كتاب : إدراك الفلاح بترجمة أصحاب الصحاح .
 وهو كتاب يحتوي على ترجمة مختصرة لكل واحد منهم .
ينظر هنا : http://ibnssalah.com/vb/showthread.php?p=229

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

وهذا الكتاب أيضا:
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الإمام البخاري
(مادة مرشحة للفوز بمسابقة كاتب الألوكة الثانية)
لَم يُرغِّب القرآن الكريم المسلمين في الاستزادة من شيءٍ سوى من العلم؛ فقال - سبحانه -: ﴿ وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا ﴾ [طه: 114].
كما حَثَّهم على التفقُّه في الدين؛ فقال - سبحانه -: ﴿ فَلَوْلَا نَفَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِنْهُمْ طَائِفَةٌ لِيَتَفَقَّهُوا فِي الدِّينِ وَلِيُنْذِرُوا قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَحْذَرُونَ ﴾ [التوبة: 122].
وقد عجَّت السُّنة المُطهَّرة بأحاديثَ تَعِد طالب العلم بالجزاء الجزيل؛ فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((مَن سلَك طريقًا يَلتمس فيه علمًا، سهَّل الله له به طريقًا إلى الجنة))[1]، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات والأحاديث الدالة على عِظَم طلب العلم، وعِظَم أجْره.
مما لا شكَّ فيه أنَّ أفضل العلوم العلمُ الذي يَجمع بين خيري الدين والدنيا، ومن هذه العلوم علم الحديث، وقد قال - سبحانه -: ﴿ يَوْمَ نَدْعُو كُلَّ أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ ﴾ [الإسراء: 71].
"وليس لأهل الحديث مَنقبة أشرف من ذلك؛ لأنه لا إمامَ لهم غيره - صلى الله عليه وسلم"[2].
هذا العلم الذي نَفَر للتفقُّه فيه رجالٌ من هذه الأُمة، وسَهِروا على تَنْقية سُنة الحبيب المصطفى من كلِّ الشوائب التي شابَتها، وبلَغوا من الخبرة والإتقان في هذا المجال، إلى درجة أنهم كانوا إذا سَمِعوا الحديث، عرَفوا صحته من ضَعْفه، وعِلَّة راويه، فكان لهم السَّبق على غيرهم من الأُمم في هذا المجال، وتفرَّدوا به عن سواهم، ووضَعوا له قوانين دقيقة، وكُتبًا قَيِّمة.
ومن أبرز هؤلاء الرجال، فارس من فرسان الحديث، وأستاذ من أساتذته، ألَّف في هذا العلم وعُمره لا يتجاوز الثامنة عشرة عامًا، وهو محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، وفيما يلي ترجمة مُقتضبة لهذا النجم الساطع، الذي وصَفه الإمام مسلم بأنه طبيب الحديث في عِلَله.
هو أبو عبدالله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري الفارسي - رحمه الله - كانت ولادته ببخارى عام 194هجرية"[3].
لقد ظهَر نبوغ البخاري في الحديث مُذ كان صغيرًا، فعُرِف بسرعة حِفظه، وسَعة فَهمه، وطول صبره، وصفاء ذِهنه، وكثرة ارتحاله لطلب العلم، وفي هذا يقول عن نفسه: "دخَلتُ الشام ومصر والجزيرة مرتين، وإلى البصرة أربع مرات، وأقْمتُ بالحجاز ستة أعوام، ولا أُحصي كم دخَلت إلى الكوفة وبغداد مع المُحدِّثين"[4]، وكان كثير التردُّد على شيوخ الحديث؛ سواء في بلده، أو البلدان المحيطة بها، إلى أن عرَف أساليب الحديث ومتونه، وفيما يخصُّ الرجال أرَّخ لهم في زمان ومكان ولادتهم ووَفاتهم، حتى برَع في هذا، وزال عنه كلُّ غموضٍ، وقد كان شيوخه يَهابونه، حتى قال عنه شيخه محمد بن سلام الكندي: "كلما دخَل عليّ هذا الصبي تحيَّرتُ، والْتَبَس عليّ أمرُ الحديث ولا أزال خائفًا"[5].
قصَد البخاري مكة المكرمة لأداء فريضة الحج، فوجَدها فرصة مُواتية؛ ليَسمع من أئمَّة الحديث في هذا البلد، وقرَّر بعدها البقاء في المدينة المنورة لطلب الحديث، وعند بلوغه سنَّ الثامنة عشرة من عمره، صنَّف أوَّل كتابٍ له، وفي هذا يقول عن نفسه: "لَما طعَنت في ثماني عشرة سنة، صنَّفت "قضايا الصحابة والتابعين"، ثم صنَّفت "التاريخ الكبير" في المدينة عند قبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الليالي المُقمرة"[6].
لقد كان البخاري - رحمه الله - لا يُجارى ولا يُبارى في حِفظه للحديث؛ سواء سندًا، أو مَتنًا، إضافة إلى تمييزه للصحيح من الضعيف والسقيم، فجمَع بين المهارة والبراعة في الفن، وقوَّة الحفظ، وقد دخَل مرَّة "سمرقند"، واجتمَع بأربعمائة من علماء الحديث، فامْتَحنوه بأن خلَطوا له بين الأسانيد والمتون، فأرجَع كلَّ حديثٍ إلى إسناده، وما استطاعوا أن يَأخذوا عليه ولا زَلَّة واحدة في متنٍ ولا سندٍ، فما كان لهم إلا أن اعْتَرفوا له بالفضل، كما ذُكِر عنه أيضًا أنه كان بمجرَّد أن ينظرَ إلى الكتاب نظرةً واحدة، يَحفظه[7].
أمَّا فيما يخص الأمصار الإسلاميَّة التي شدَّ رِحاله إليها ليَسمع من شيوخها، فكثيرة؛ حيث زار مكة، وبغداد، والبصرة، والكوفة، والشام، وعسقلان، وحمص، ودمشق، وغيرها، فسَمِع من عفان، وبمكة من المقرئ، وبالبصرة من أبي عاصم، والأنصاري وبالكوفة من عبيدالله بن موسى، وبالشام من أبي المغيرة والفريابي، وبعسقلان من آدمَ، وبحمص من أبي اليمان، وبدمشق من أبي مُسهر - شيئًا.
وصنَّف وحدَّث، وما في وجهه شعرة، وروى عنه: الترمذي، ومحمد بن نصر المَروزي، وجزرة، ومطين، وابن خُزيمة، وأبو قريش محمد بن جمعة، وابن صاعد، وابن أبي داود، والفربري، وأبو حامد بن الشرقي، ومنصور بن محمد البزدوي، والمحاملي، وخلائق[8].
دخل البخاري - رحمه الله - غِمار التصنيف منذ حدَاثة سنه؛ حيث كان أوَّل مُصنَّف يُصنِّفه هو عندما بلَغ الثامنة عشرة عامًا، ومن أشهر الكتب التي صنَّفها: "قضايا الصحابة والتابعين"، و"التاريخ الكبير"، و"التاريخ الأوسط"، و"التاريخ الصغير"، و"الأدب المفرد"، و"القراءة خلف الإمام"، و"بر الوالدين"، و"خلق أفعال العباد"، وكتاب "الضعفاء"، و"الجامع الكبير"، و"المسند الكبير"، و"التفسير الكبير"، وكتاب "الأشربة"، وكتاب "الهِبة"، و"أسامي الصحابة"، وكتاب "الوحدان"، وكتاب "المبسوط"، وكتاب "العلل"، وكتاب "الكُنى"، وكتاب "الجامع الصحيح"، وهو أجَلُّ كُتبه نفعًا وأعلاها قدرًا[9].
وقد تتَلمذ على يديه، وسَمِع منه خلْقٌ كثير، وروى عنه المشاهير، وهذا كأبي عيسى الترمذي، وأبي حاتم، وإبراهيم بن إسحاق الحربي، وابن أبي الدنيا، وأحمد بن عمرو بن أبي عاصم[10]، وأبي الحسن مسلم بن الحجاج النيسابوري، وغيرهم.
لقد أثنى على الإمام البخاري - رحمه الله - غيرُ واحدٍ، بل غير جماعة من العلماء والمحدِّثين الكبار، واعترَفوا له بالسَّبق والفضل، وعرَفوا قدْره ووَزنه العلمي، وخاصة في معرفته للأسانيد، وحِفظه الغزير لحديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد قال عنه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله -: "ما أخرَجت خراسان مثله، وقال ابن المَديني: لَم يرَ البخاري مثل نفسه، وقال محمود بن النضر بن سهل الشافعي: دخلتُ البصرة والشام والحجاز والكوفة، ورأيتُ علماءها كلَّما جرى ذِكر محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، فضَّلوه على أنفسهم، وقال أحمد بن حمدون القصار: رأيتُ مسلم بن الحجاج جاء إلى البخاري، فقبَّل بين عينيه، وقال: دَعْني أُقبِّل رِجليك يا أستاذ الأستاذين، وسيِّد المحدِّثين، وطبيب الحديث في عِلله، قال الترمذي: لَم أرَ بالعراق ولا بخراسان في معنى العِلل والتاريخ، ومعرفة الأسانيد - أعلمَ من البخاري، وقال ابن خُزيمة: ما رأيت تحت أديم السماء أعلمَ بحديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا أحفظَ له من محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري"[11].
لكن بالرغم من شهادة كلِّ هؤلاء العلماء الأجِلاَّء، فإن البخاري لَم يَنجُ من قومٍ أرادوا به شرًّا، كما هو دَأْب كثيرٍ من الناس في كلِّ زمان ومكان، فكانت بداية مِحنة البخاري - رحمه الله - عندما أرادَ أمير من الأمراء أن يأتِيَه؛ ليُعلِّم أبناءَه، ويَسمعوا منه، غير أن البخاري لَم يوافق على هذا الطلب ورفَضه؛ وهذا لأنَّ مَن أراد العلم أتاه، فما سُمِّي طالب العلم بهذا، إلاَّ لأنه يطلب العلم حيث كان، فبَقِي هذا الأمر في نفس الأمير، فصادَف ذلك أن جاء كتاب من محمد بن يحيى الذُّهلي بأنَّ البخاري يقول بأنَّ لفظَه بالقرآن مخلوق، فحاوَل أن يَصرف الناس عن السماع منه، إلى أن وصَل به الأمر إلى أن يأمُر بنفْيه من تلك البلاد، فخرَج منها واتَّجه إلى بلدة يقال لها "خَرْتَنْك"، وهي على مسافة فرسخين من سمرقند، فنزَل عند أقارب له بها، وبعد أن رأى الفتن، دعا الله أن يَقبضه إليه غير مفتونٍ، فقد جاء في الحديث: "وإذا أردتَ بقومٍ فتنةً، فتوفَّنا إليك غير مفتونين".
فاستجابَ الله له، وكان مرض موته، فتوفَّاه الله ليلة الفطر عند صلاة العشاء، وصُلِّي عليه يوم العيد بعد الظهر من سنة ست وخمسين ومائتين، وكان عمره يوم مات: اثنتين وستين سنة[12].
فرَحِم الله هذا الإمام الجليل الذي ذبَّ عن سُنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى آخر رَمقٍ من حياته، وأبَى أن ينصاعَ وراء مُغريات الدنيا وفِتَنها، ولَم يَرحل إلاَّ بعد أن أدَّى واجبه على أتَم وجهٍ، وأكمل صورة، وخلَّف وراءه أعظمَ صدقة جارية يُمكن أن يخلفها مسلم، وأجَلَّ تَرِكة يَتركها مؤمنٌ.


[1] انظر: صحيح مسلم، كتاب الذكر والدعاء، والتوبة والاستغفار، باب فضْل الاجتماع على تلاوة القرآن والذِّكر.
[2] التوشيح في شرح الجامع الصحيح؛ لجلال الدين السيوطي؛ تحقيق: رضوان جامع رضوان، مكتبة الرشد للنشر والتوزيع، ط1، 1419 - 1998، ص (6).
[3] شروط الأئمة الستة؛ لأبي الفضل محمد بن طاهر المقدسي، وأبي بكر محمد بن موسى الحازمي، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت - لبنان، الطبعة الأولى، 1405 - 1984، ص (10).
[4] الحديث والمحدثون؛ لمحمد محمد أبو زهرة، طبع الرئاسة العامة لإدارات البحوث، ط2، 1404 - 1984، ص (354).
[5] مجلة الأمة، شوال 1402هـ، ص (50).
[6] المرجع نفسه، ص (50).
[7] انظر: الحديث والمحدثون، ص (354).
[8] صحيح البخاري؛ لمحمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، قام على نشْره وقدَّم له: علي بن حسن الحلبي الأثري، الزهراء للإعلام العربي، طبعة 2006م، ج (1/ 9 - 10).
[9] الحديث والمحدثون، ص (356).
[10] انظر: منهج الإمام البخاري في تصحيح الأحاديث وتعليلها؛ إعداد أبو بكر كافي، دار ابن حزم، ط1، 1421 - 2000م، ص (45).
[11] الحديث والمحدثون، ص (354 - 355).
[12] انظر: البداية والنهاية؛ لأبي الفداء الحافظ بن كثير الدمشقي؛ تحقيق: أحمد أبو ملحم وآخرين، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت - لبنان، الطبعة الأولى، 1405 - 1985، مج (6)، ج (11/ 30).
رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/publications_c...#ixzz3XdIaRxh0

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الإمام مسلماسمه ولقبه:
هو الإمام الحافظ المجوِّد الحُجَّة الصادق، أبو الحسين مسلم بن الحجاج بن مسلم بن ورد بن كوشاذ القشيري النيسابوري. وقُشَير قبيلة من العرب معروفة، ونيسابور مدينة مشهورة بخراسان من أحسن مدنها، وأجمعها للعلم والخير. وُلِد بنيسابور سنةَ 206هـ/ 821م.
الإمام مسلم .. الطفولة والنشأة:
نشأ الإمام مسلم في بيت تقوى وصلاح وعلم، فقد كان والده حجاج بن مسلم القشيري أحد محبي العلم، وأحد من يعشقون حلقات العلماء، فتربى الإمام وترعرع في هذا الجوِّ الإيماني الرائع. وقد بدأ الإمام مسلم (رحمه الله) رحلته في طلب العلم مبكرًا، فلم يكن قد تجاوز الثانية عشرة من عمره حين بدأ في سماع الحديث؛ قال الذهبي: "وأول سماعه في سنة ثماني عشرة من يحيى بن يحيى التميمي، وحج في سنة عشرين وهو أمرد".
شيوخ الإمام مسلم:
للإمام مسلم رحمه الله شيوخ كثيرون، بلغ عددهم مائتين وعشرين رجلاً، وقد سمع بمكة من عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي، فهو أكبر شيخ له، وسمع بالكوفة والعراق والحرمين ومصر.
ومن أبرز هؤلاء الأئمة: يحيى بن يحيى النيسابوري، وقتيبة بن سعيد، وسعيد بن منصور، وأحمد بن حنبل، وإسحاق بن راهويه، وأبو خيثمة زهير بن حرب، وأبو كريب محمد بن العلاء، وأبو موسى محمد بن المثنى، وهناد بن السري، ومحمد بن يحيى بن أبي عمر، ومحمد بن يحيى الذهلي، والبخاري، وعبد الله الدَّارِمِي، وإسحاق الكوسج، وخلق سواهم.
تلاميذ الإمام مسلم:
علي بن الحسن بن أبي عيسى الهلالي، وهو أكبر منه، ومحمد بن عبد الوهاب الفرَّاء شيخه، ولكن ما أخرج عنه في (صحيحه)، والحسين بن محمد القباني، وأبو بكر محمد بن النضر بن سلمة الجارودي، وعلي بن الحسين بن الجنيد الرازي، وصالح بن محمد جزرة، وأبو عيسى الترمذي في (جامعه)، وأحمد بن المبارك المُسْتَمْلِي، وعبد الله بن يحيى السرخسي القاضي، ونصر بن أحمد بن نصر الحافظ، وغيرهم كثير.
مؤلفات الإمام مسلم:
للإمام مسلم رحمه الله مؤلفات كثيرة، منها ما وُجد، ومنها ما فُقد؛ ومن هذه المؤلفات:
- كتابه الصحيح، وهو أشهر كتبه.
- كتاب التمييز.
- كتاب العلل.
- كتاب الوُحْدَان.
- كتاب الأفراد.
- كتاب الأَقْران.
- كتاب سؤالاته أحمد بن حنبل.
- كتاب عمرو بن شعيب.
- كتاب الانتفاع بأُهُبِ السِّباع.
- كتاب مشايخ مالك.
- كتاب مشايخ الثوري.
- كتاب مشايخ شعبة.
- كتاب من ليس له إلا راوٍ واحد.
- كتاب المخضرمين.
- كتاب أولاد الصحابة.
- كتاب أوهام المحدثين.
- كتاب الطبقات.
- كتاب أفراد الشاميين.
منهج الإمام مسلم في الحديث
كتب الإمام مالك رحمه الله كتاب الموطأ، أودعه أصول الأحكام من الصحيح المتفق عليه، ورتبه على أبواب الفقه، ثم عُني الحفاظ بمعرفة طرق الأحاديث وأسانيده المختلفة، وربما يقع إسناد الحديث من طرق متعددة عن رواة مختلفين، وقد يقع الحديث أيضًا في أبواب متعددة باختلاف المعاني التي اشتمل عليها.
وجاء محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري إمام المحدثين في عصره، فخرَّج أحاديث السنة على أبوابها في مسنده الصحيح بجميع الطرق التي للحجازيين والعراقيين والشاميين، واعتمد منها ما أجمعوا عليه دون ما اختلفوا فيه، وكرَّر الأحاديث يسوقها في كل باب بمعنى ذلك الباب الذي تضمنه الحديث، فتكررت لذلك أحاديثه حتى يقال: إنه اشتمل على تسعة آلاف حديث ومائتين، منها ثلاثة آلاف متكررة، وفرَّق الطرق والأسانيد عليها مختلفة في كل باب.
ثم جاء الإمام مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري (رحمه الله)، فألَّف مسنده الصحيح، حذا فيه حذو البخاري في نقل المجمع عليه، وحذف المتكرر منها، وجمع الطرق والأسانيد، وبوَّبه على أبواب الفقه وتراجمه، ومع ذلك فلم يستوعب الصحيح كله، وقد استدرك الناس عليه وعلى البخاري في ذلك. قال الحسين بن محمد الماسرجسي: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت مسلمًا يقول: "صنَّفت هذا - المسند الصحيح - من ثلاثمائة ألف حديث مسموعة".
وقد استغرقت مدة تأليفه لهذا الكتاب خمسة عشر عامًا، قال أحمد بن سلمة: "كنت مع مسلم في تأليف صحيحه خمس عشرة سنة". وقد ألَّفه في بلده، كما ذكر ابن حجر في مقدمة فتح الباري حيث قال: "إن مسلمًا صنف كتابه في بلده، بحضور أصوله في حياة كثير من مشايخه، فكان يتحرز في الألفاظ، ويتحرى في السياق".
ثناء العلماء على الإمام مسلم:
قال أبو قريش الحافظ: سمعت محمد بن بشار يقول: "حُفَّاظ الدنيا أربعة: أبو زرعة بالري، ومسلم بنيسابور، وعبد الله الدَّارِمِي بسمرقند، ومحمد بن إسماعيل ببخارى".
ونقل أبو عبد الله الحاكم أن محمد بن عبد الوهاب الفراء قال: "كان مسلم بن الحجاج من علماء الناس، ومن أوعية العلم".
وقال الحافظ أبو علي النيسابوري: "ما تحت أديم السماء أصحُّ من كتاب مسلم في علم الحديث".
وقال عنه صاحب أبجد العلوم (صديق بن حسن القنوجي): "والإمام مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري البغدادي أحد الأئمة الحفاظ، وأعلم المحدثين، إمام خراسان في الحديث بعد البخاري".
وقال أحمد بن سلمة: "رأيتُ أبا زرعة وأبا حاتم يقدمان (مسلمًا) في معرفة الصحيح على مشايخ عصرهما".
من كلمات الإمام مسلم الخالدة
- قوله للإمام البخاري: "دعني أُقبِّلْ رجليك يا أستاذ الأُسْتَاذِينَ، وسيِّد المحدثين، وطبيب الحديث في علله".
وفاة الإمام مسلم:
عاش الإمام مسلم 55 سنة، وتُوفِّي ودفن في مدينة نيسابور سنةَ 261هـ/ 875م. رحمه الله رحمة واسعة، وجزاه عن المسلمين خير الجزاء.


المراجع
- الذهبي: سير أعلام النبلاء.
- ابن حجر: تهذيب التهذيب.
- القنوجي: أبجد العلوم.
- عبد الرحمن السديس: التعريف بالإمام مسلم وكتابه الصحيح.
http://islamstory.com/ar/%D9%85%D8%B...AD%D8%AF%D8%AB

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام أبو داود السجستاني وكتابه السننكنيته واسمه ونِسْبته:
عن أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((يحمل هذا العِلمَ من كل خَلَف عدولُه، يَنفون عنه تحريفَ الغالين، وانتحال المُبطِلين، وتأويلَ الجاهلين))؛ رواه غير واحد من الصحاب؛ أخرجه ابن عدي والدارقطني وأبو نعيم.
وعن زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه قال: سمعتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((نضَّر الله امرأً سمِع منا حديثًا فحفِظه حتى يُبلِّغه غيرَه))؛ أخرجه أصحاب السنن إلا النسائي، وهذا لفظ الترمذي.
قال سفيان بن عيينة - رحمه الله -:
"ليس من أهل الحديث أحدٌ إلا وفي وَجْهه نَضْرة؛ لهذا الحديث"؛ "قواعد التحديث: 48"، وكان الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى يقول: "لولا أهل المحابر، لخطَبتِ الزنادقة على المنابر"؛ "قواعد التحديث: 49".
ومع هذه المنزلة الرفيعة لأهل الحديث، فإن الغارة كانت - ولا تزال - تُقام عليهم بقصد التشكيك في الرُّكن الرَّكين والحصن الحصين للإسلام، وهو السُّنة، وأكثر ما يَستغِله المشكِّكون - بل أخطر ما يَستغِلونه - هو جَهْل كثير من المسلمين بهؤلاء الأئمة العِظام، مما يهيئ الأجواء الفكريَّة لديهم لبِناء رأي عامٍّ خاطئ عن هؤلاء الأعلام، مما يَستلزِم أن يعرف القارئ ويرى صورة - ولو مُجمَلة ومُوجَزة - لهؤلاء الأئمة.
وفي هذه السطور نُقدِّم صورةً مُجمَلة للإمام أبي داود السجستاني: هو أبو داود، سليمان بن الأشعث بن إسحاق السِّجِستاني، نِسْبة إلى "سِجِستان"، وهي إقليم مُتاخِم لبلاد الهند.
مولده:
قال ابن حجر: وقال الآجري: سمعتُ سليمان بن الأشعث يقول: وُلِدت سنة اثنتين ومائتين".
العصر الذي عاش فيه أبو داود:
عاش الإمام أبو داود في القرن الثالث الهجري في خلافة بني العباس، وكان الزنج قد خرجوا على الدولة؛ حيث قام علي بن محمد بن عبدالرحيم القيسي، فجمع إليه الزنجَ الذين يَسكنون السِّبَاخ في جِهة البصرة، وادعى أنه علي بن محمد بن أحمد بن عيسى بن زيد بن علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب، ولما كَثُر أتباعُه قاموا بأعمال التخريب، وقد نزل البصرة سنة 254هـ، فاستفحَل أمرُه بها، وبثَّ أصحابَه يمينًا وشِمالاً للإغارة والنَّهب، حتى انقطع عنها طلاب العلم بعد أن كانت عامرةً بهم؛ "المختصر في أحوال البشر: 2/ 46".
وكان لأبي داود الفضلُ في عُمرانها مرة أخرى بطلاب العلم، بِناءً على رغبة الأمير أبي أحمد الموفق.
ويُعتبر عصر أبي داود أزهى عصور جَمْع الحديث؛ فقد ازدحم بحفَّاظ الحديث وجُمَّاعه: كعلي ابن المدِيني، وأحمد بن حنبل، والبخاري، ومسلم، وغيرهم.
طلبه للعلم ورحلته فيه:
جدَّ أبو داود في طلب العلم، واجتهد في جمْع الحديث، ورحل في ذلك إلى كثيرٍ من البلاد، وسمِع من شيوخها، فطاف بمصر والشام والعراق والجزيرة وخُراسان... وغيرها، وقد صنَّف كتابَه "السنن" ببغداد، وخرج منها سنة (271هـ)، ولم يَعُد إليها، ونزل البصرة فسكن فيها واستقرَّ، وكان فيها وفاته.
وقد تتلمَذ أبو داود على كثير من كبار مشايخ عصره في عِلْم الحديث؛ كأحمد بن حنبل الذي عرَض عليه أبو داود كتابَ "السنن"، فاستجاده واستحسَنه، وكعبدالله بن سلمة، وأبي سلمة التَّبُوذكي، ومسلم بن إبراهيم، وإسحاق بن رَاهَوَيه وغيرهم.
تلاميذه:
وقد تتلمذ على أبي داود كبارُ علماء الحديث وحُفَّاظه، ومنهم: رواة "السنن" عنه، منهم أبو عبدالرحمن النَّسائي، وأبو عيسى الترمذي صاحبا السنن... وغيرهما.
وقد كتب عنه أستاذه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل حديثَ العَتِيرة (وهي شاة كانوا يذبحونها لآلهتهم في رجب، وهي أول ما ينتج)، وهذا الحديث هو ما رواه أبو داود من حديث حماد بن سلمة عن أبي معشر الدارمي عن أبيه أن رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سُئل عن العتيرة فحسَّنها، وإن دلَّ هذا على شيء، فإنما يَدل على عِظَم مكانة أبي داود عند شيخه أحمد بن حنبل.
((يحمل هذا العلمَ من كل خَلَفٍ عدوله، ينفون عنه تحريف الغالين، وانتحال المبطلين، وتأويل الجاهلين))؛ حديث شريف، وأخطر ما يَستغِله المشكِّكون في السُّنة النبوية: جَهْل كثير من المسلمين بالأئمة العظام لهذا العِلم، وما بذلوه من جُهْد مبارَك للحفاظ على السنة.
أخلاق أبي داود:
كان رحمه الله تعالى زاهدًا وَرِعًا في أعلى درجة من النُّسك والعفاف والصلاح والوَرَع، قال ابن السبكي: "قال شيخنا الذهبي - رحمه الله -: تفقَّه أبو داود بأحمد بن حنبل، ولازَمه مدَّة، وكان يُشَبَّه به، كما كان أحمد يُشبَّه بشيخه وكيع، وكان وكيع يُشبَّه بشيخه سفيان، وكان سفيان يُشَبَّه بشيخه منصور، وكان منصور يُشَبَّه بشيخه إبراهيم، وكان إبراهيم يُشَبَّه بشيخه علقمة، وكان علقمة يُشَبَّه بشيخه عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه.
قال شيخنا الذهبي: وروى أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن علقمة أنه كان يُشبه عبدالله بن مسعود بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هديه ودَلِّه"؛ (الدَّل: كالهَدْي، وهما من السكينة والوقار، وحُسْن المنظر).
الناس في العلم سواء:
ومن المواقف التي تُسجِّل عظمةَ أخلاق أبي داود، وتَستحِق أن تُكتَب له بمِداد من ذهب: موقفه من أولاد الأمير "أبي أحمد الموفق" أخي الخليفة؛ حيث رفض أن يُفرِد لهم مجلسًا للعلم دون الناس بناءً على رغبة الأمير؛ قال ابن السبكي: قال الخطابي: حدَّثني عبدالله بن محمد المكي، حدَّثني أبو بكر بن جابر، خادم أبي داود، قال: كنتُ مع أبي داود ببغداد، فصلَّيتُ المغربَ، فجاء الأمير "أبو أحمد الموفق" فدخل، فأقبل عليه أبو داود وقال: ما جاء بالأمير في مِثل هذا الوقت؟! قال: خِلالٌ ثلاث، قال: وما هي؟ قال: تَنتقِل إلى البصرة، فتتَّخِذها وطنًا لترحل إليك طلبة العلم، فتَعمُر بك؛ فإنها قد خَرِبت وانقطع عنها الناس لما جرى عليها من محنة الزنج، قال: هذه واحدة، قال: وتَروي لأولادي السننَ، قال: هات الثالثةَ، قال: وتُفرِد لهم مجلسًا؛ فإن أولاد الخلفاء لا يَقعدون مع العامة، قال: أما هذه فلا سبيل إليها؛ لأن الناس في العِلم سواء؛ قال ابن جابر: "فكانوا يَحضُرون وبينهم وبين العامة سِتْر"، وهكذا اعتزَّ أبو داود بكرامة العلم والعلماء التي لا يُفرق فيها بين الناس في طلب العلم.
ثناء العلماء عليه:
أثنى العلماءُ كثيرًا على أبي داود، وقدَّموه على أقرانه وعلى مشايخ عصرِه، وشهِدوا له بالحفظ، وأذعَنوا له بالفضل؛ قال الحافظ أبو عبدالله بن مَنْده: "الذين أخرجوا وميَّزوا الثابتَ من المعلول، والخطأ من الصواب أربعة: البخاري ومسلم، وبعدهما: أبو داود والنَّسائي". 
وقال موسى بن هارون الحافظ: "خُلِقَ أبو داود في الدنيا للحديث، وفي الآخرة للجنة، ما رأيتُ أفضلَ منه"، وقال الحاكم أبو عبدالله: "أبو داود إمام أهل الحديث في عصره بلا مُدافَعة". 
وقال أبو بكر الخلال: "أبو داود الإمام المقدَّم في زمانه، لم يُسبَق إلى معرفته بتخريج العلوم، وبصره بمواضعه، رجل وَرِع مُقدَّم".
وقال أبو حاتم ابن حبان: "كان أحد أئمة الدنيا فِقهًا وعِلمًا وحفظًا ونُسكًا ووَرَعًا وإتقانًا، جمع وصنَّف وذبَّ عن السنن".
وبلغ من تقدير العلماء لأبي داود ما ذكره ابن خَلِّكان من أن سهل بن عبدالله التستري جاءه فقيل له: يا أبا داودَ، هذا سهل بن عبدالله قد جاءك زائرًا، فرحَّب به وأجلَّه، فقال: يا أبا داود، لي إليك حاجة، قال: ما هي؟ قال: حتى تقول: قد قضيتُها مع الإمكان، قال: قد قضيتُها مع الإمكان، قال: أَخرِج لي لسانَك الذي حدَّثت به عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أُقبِّله، قال: فأخرج له لسانه فقبَّله.
آثار أبي داود العلمية:
ترك الإمامُ أبو داود رحمه الله تعالى ثروةً علميَّة كبيرة من الكتب والمؤلَّفات الشائقة، التي ضاع معظمها في زِحام الأزمات والنكبات، ومنها: كتاب "السنن" وهو أشهرها، وكتاب "القَدَر"، ويَرُد فيه على أهل القدر، و"المسائل": وهي مسائل خالَف عليها الإمام أحمد بن حنبل شيخه، وكتاب "الناسخ والمنسوخ"، وكتاب "دلائل النبوة"، وكتاب "أخبار الخوارج"، وكتاب "المراسيل"، وكتاب "فضائل الأعمال"، وكتاب "الزهد"، وغير ذلك من الكتب التي كوَّنت بمجموعها ثروةً علمية متكاملة.
كتاب "السنن" لأبي داود:
أشهر كتب أبي داود وأعظَمُها، دوَّن فيه أربعةَ آلاف وثمانمائة حديث انتقاها من بين خمسمائة ألف حديث.
قال تلميذه أبو بكر بن دَاسَة - وهو أحد رواة السنن عنه -:
"سَمِعتُ أبا داود يقول: كتبتُ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسمائة ألف حديث، انتخبتُ منها كتاب السنن، فيه أربعة آلاف وثمانمائة حديث، ذكرتُ الصحيح وما يُشبِهه ويُقارِبه، وما كان فيه وَهَن شديد فقد بيَّنتُه".
قال ابن السبكي:
قال شيخنا الذهبي: "وقد وفَّى بذلك؛ فإنه بيَّن الضعيف الظاهر، وسكت عن الضعيف المُحتَمل، فما سكت عنه لا يكون حسنًا عنده ولا بد، بل قد يكون مما فيه ضَعْف".
وقد سار أبو داود فيه على طريقة التخصُّص، فحدَّد جانبًا من جوانب السُّنة المشرَّفة، وهو أعظمُها وأكثرها نفعًا، وهو الجانب الفقهي، فجعل كتابه خاصًّا بالأحكام والسنن، فأبرز فيه ثروتَه الفقهيَّة التي امتاز بها على غيره، عدا البخاري، فقسَّم كتابَه إلى كتب، وقسَّم الكتب إلى أبواب، وجمَع في هذه الأبواب الأحاديثَ التي يَستدِل بها الفقهاء ويَبنون عليها الأحكام، كما سجَّل التراجمَ على الأحاديث في براعة تَدُل على كمال إحاطته بمذاهب العلماء، ومعرفته بمسالكهم في الاستدلال؛ قال أبو داود في رسالته لأهل مكة: "ولم أُصنِّف في كتاب السنن إلا الأحكامَ، ولم أصنِّف كتب الزهد وفضائل الأعمال وغيرها، فهذه أربعة آلاف وثمانمائة حديث، كلها في الأحكام، وهناك أحاديثُ كثيرة في الزهد والفضائل وغيرها لم أُخرِجها".
سار "أبو داود" في كتابه "السنن" على طريقة التخصُّص، فجمع في أبوابه ثروة فقهية من الأحاديث التي يَستدِل بها العلماء ويبنون عليها الأحكام.
أهمية كتاب السنن:
ولقد أوضح أبو داود أهمية كتابه في قوله في رسالته لأهل مكة:
"وهو كتاب لا تَرِدُ عليك سُنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإسناد صالح إلا وهي فيه، إلا أن يكون كلامًا استُخرِج من الحديث، ولا يكاد يكون هذا، ولا أعلم شيئًا بعد القرآن ألزمَ للناس أن يتعلَّموا من هذا الكتاب، ولا يَضُر رجلاً ألا يَكتُب من العلم شيئًا بعدما يَكتُب هذا الكتاب، وإذا نظر فيه وتدبَّره وتفهَّمه، حينئذ يَعلَم مقداره".
قال الخطابي:
"وقد جمع أبو داود في كتابه هذا من الحديث في أصول العلم وأمهات السنن وأحكام الفقه ما لا نعلم مُتقدِّمًا سبَقه إليه، ولا متأخرًا لحِقه فيه"؛ ولهذا يقول الخطابي: حلَّ كتابُه من أئمة أهل الحديث وعلماء الأثر محلَّ العجب، فضربت فيه أكباد الإبل، ودامت إليه الرِّحَل".
وقد عدَّ الإمام شاه ولي الله الدهلوي كتاب "السنن" في الطبقة الثانية من كتب الحديث، والتي تلي الصحيحين والموطأ.
أقوال العلماء في "السنن" واعتناؤهم به:
قال الإمام الغزالي: "إن السُّنن لأبي داود تكفي المجتهد بعد كتاب الله تعالى".
وقال ابن الأعرابي - أحد رواة السنن -: "لو لم يكن عند رجل إلا المصحف وهذا الكتاب - يعني السنن - لم يَحْتَج إلى شيء من العلم ألبتَّةَ".
وقال إبراهيم الحربي لما صَنَّف أبو داود السننَ: "أُلِين لأبي داود الحديثُ، كما أُلِين لداودَ عليه السلام الحديدُ".
وقال محمد بن مخلد: "ولما صنَّف - يعني أبا داود - السننَ وقرأه على الناس، صار للناس كالمصحف يتَّبِعونه".
وقد عرَضه أبو داود على الإمام أحمد فاستجاده واستَحسَنه؛ ولهذا فقد اعتنى العلماء بالكتاب روايةً ودرايةً: فرواه عنه تلاميذه، وأكمَلُ الروايات عنه روايةُ تلميذه أبي بكر محمد بن عبدالرازق بن داسة، أما أصحُّ الروايات فهي روايةُ تلميذه أبي علي محمد بن أحمد بن عمر اللُّؤلُئي.
وقد جاوزت شروحه العشرة، ولبعض شروحه مختصرات، ومن أشهر شروحه: "معالم السنن"؛ للإمام أبي سليمان البُسْتِي الخطابي (ت 388هـ)، وقد صنَّف العلماء أيضًا مختصرات للسنن منها "المجتبى"؛ للمُنذري (ت 656هـ) و"تهذيب سنن أبي داود"؛ لابن قيم الجوزية (ت 751 هـ).
وفاة أبي داود:
وبعد حياة حافلة بجلائل الأعمال، وبعد ثلاثة وسبعين عامًا قضى معظمَها في المطالعة والدرس، وفي خدمة حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قضى أبو داود نَحْبَه، ولقي ربَّه في 16 من شهر شوال سنة 275هـ.
رحِم الله أبا داود رحمةً واسعة، وجزاه لقاء خدمة حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيرَ الجزاء، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/74204/#ixzz3XdKhRJCc

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الإمام الترمذي
مولده ونشأته:
الترمذي محمد بن عيسى بن سورة بن موسى بن الضحاك. وقيل: محمد بن عيسى بن يزيد بن سورة بن السكن. وقيل: محمد بن عيسى بن سورة بن شداد بن عيسى السلميُّ الترمذيُّ الضرير. وقد وُلِد مطلع القرن الثالث الهجري في ذي الحجة سنةَ تسعٍ ومائتين من الهجرة، في قرية من قرى مدينة ترمذ تسمى (بُوغ)، بينها وبين ترمذ ستة فراسخ.
كان جَدُّه سورة مروزيًّا (نسبة إلى مرو)، ثم انتقل هذا الجد أيام الليث بن سيار إلى بوغ، أما السلمي فهو نسبة إلى بني سليم، قبيلة من غيلان.
وقد عاش الترمذي للحديث، ورحل إليه حيثما كان، فأخذ العلم وسمع من الخراسانيين والعراقيين والحجازيين, وهو تلميذ إمام المحدثين الإمام البخاري, وتأثر به أشد التأثر، ولا سيما في فقه الحديث، وناظره، وناقشه.
شيوخ الإمام الترمذي:
عاش أبو عيسى لتحصيل الحديث، وشد الرحال إليه أينما كان، واشترك الترمذي مع أقرانه الخمسة أصحاب الكتب المعتمدة، وهم الإمام البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه في تلقي العلم على يد تسعة شيوخ، وهم: محمد بن بشار بن بندار، ومحمد بن المثنى، وزياد بن يحيى الحساني، وعباس بن عبد العظيم العنبري، وأبو سعيد الأشح عبد الله بن سعيد الكندي، وعمرو بن علي القلانسي، ويعقوب بن إبراهيم الدورقي، ومحمد بن معمر القيسي، ونصر بن علي الجهضمي.
ومن شيوخه أيضًا الذين أخذ عنهم العلم: الهيثم بن كليب الشاشي صاحب المسند، ومحمد بن محبوب المحبوبي راوي الجامع عنه، ومحمد بن المنذر بن شكر.
ملامح شخصية الإمام الترمذي وأخلاقه:
1- كان الإمام الترمذي يحب العلم والارتحال إليه، ومجالسة العلماء، فجاب البلاد يجلس إلى العلماء، وينهل من علومهم المتنوعة.
2- قوة الحفظ.
مؤلفات الإمام الترمذي:
1- الجامع للسنن.
2- العلل الصغرى. وهو من ضمن كتاب الجامع، فهو مدخل له وجزء منه، وبيان لمنهجه. وقد نهل العلماء والفقهاء من جامعه هذا، وذاعت شهرته به. وقد قال الترمذي عنه: "صنَّفت هذا المسند الصحيح وعرضته على علماء الحجاز فرضوا به، وعرضته على علماء العراق فرضوا به، وعرضته على علماء خراسان فرضوا به، ومن كان في بيته هذا الكتاب فكأنما في بيته نبيٌّ ينطق".
3- كتاب الشمائل المحمدية.
وهذه الكتب السابقة هي التي وصلت إلينا، أما كتبه الأخرى فقد فُقدت، وإنما ورد ذكرها في المراجع، وهي:
1- الزهد.
2- كتاب العلل الكبرى.
3- كتاب التاريخ.
4- كتاب الأسماء والكنى.
الجامع ومنهج الإمام الترمذي المتميز
تميز جامع الترمذي بأنه وضع فيه مصنفه قواعد التحديث، وكانت في غاية الدقة، وقد جعلها تحت عنوان (كتاب العلل) بحيث أدرجت ضمن أبواب الجامع، وقد ذكر الترمذي في أول كتاب الجامع أن الذي حمله على تسطير هذا المنهج في الجامع من العناية بأقوال الفقهاء وقواعد التحديث وعلله، أنه رأى الحاجة إلى ذلك شديدة، ولأجل هذا الهدف أراد أن يسلك مسلك المتقدمين، وذلك بأن يزيد ما لم يسبقه إليه غيره ابتغاءَ ثواب الله عز وجل.
ومن مزايا الجامع وخصائصه الفريدة التي امتاز بها، أنه يحكم على درجة الحديث بالصحة والحسن والغرابة والضعف على حسب حالة الحديث؛ فيقول بعد إيراد الحديث: حسن صحيح، أو حسن صحيح غريب. وقد يقول: هذا حديث حسن غريب من حديث فلان. وهذا يعني أن الغرابة في الإسناد، وإن كان للحديث روايات أخرى ليست غريبة، فإذا لم ترد طرق أخرى يقول: غريب لا نعرفه من غير هذا الوجه. وإذا كان في الحديث علة بيَّنها، فنراه يقول: هذا الحديث مرسل؛ لأن فلانًا تابعي، فهو لم يروِ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو أن فلانًا لم يروِ عن فلان، إذ لم يثبت له لُقِيًّا معه.
آراء العلماء في الإمام الترمذي:
قال أبو يعلى الخليل بن عبد الله في كتابه علوم الحديث: "محمد بن عيسى بن سورة بن شداد الحافظ متفق عليه، له كتاب في السنن، وكتاب في الجرح والتعديل، روى عنه أبو محبوب والأَجِلاَّء، وهو مشهور بالأمانة والإمامة والعلم".
وقال ابن الأثير: "كان الترمذي إمامًا حافظًا، له تصانيف حسنة، منها الجامع الكبير، وهو أحسن الكتب". وقال الإمام الذهبي: "الحافظ العالم، صاحب الجامع، ثقة، مجمع عليه". وقال عنه ابن العماد الحنبلي: "كان مُبرَّزًا على الأقران، آية في الحفظ والإتقان". وقال عنه الإمام السمعاني: "إمام عصره بلا مدافعة".
وفاة الإمام الترمذي:
تُوُفِّي الإمام الترمذي (رحمه الله) ببلدته (بُوغ) في رجب سنةَ 279هـ، بعد حياة حافلة بالعلم والعمل، وقد أصبح الترمذي ضريرًا في آخر عمره، بعد أن رحل وسمع وكتب وذاكر وناظر وصنَّف.

المراجع
- شذرات الذهب، ابن العماد، 2/ 174.
- البداية والنهاية، ابن كثير، ج11، ص75.
- الوافي في الوفيات، الصفدي، ج1، ص555.
http://islamstory.com/ar/%D8%A7%D9%8...85%D8%B0%D9%8A

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام النسائي ومنهجه في كتابيه
(الضعفاء والمتروكين ) و (المجتبى) (1)
ترجـمة الإمـام النَّسـائياسمــه ونســبه :
هو الإمام الحافظ الثبت شيخ الإسلام ، ناقد الحديث ، أبو عبد الرحمن أحمد بن شعيب بن علي بن سنان بن بحر الخراساني النسائي ، صاحب السنن .
مولـــده ونشــأته ، وطلبه للعلم ، وشيوخــه فيه : ولد بنسا في سنة خمس عشرة ومائتين ، وطلب العلم في صغره ، فارتحل إلى قتيبة بن سعيد في سنة ثلاثين ومائتين ، فأقام عنده ببغلان سنة ، فأكثر عنه وقال : أقمت عند قتيبة بن سعيد سنة وشهرين . وسمع من إسحاق بن راهويه وهشام بن عمار ومحمد بن النضر بن مساور وسويد بن نصر وعيسى بن حماد زغبة وأحمد بن عبدة الضبي وأبي الطاهر بن السرح وأحمد بن منيع وغيرهم من كبار شيوخه ، وخلق كثير .
علــمه ورحلــته : كان رحمه الله من بحور العلم مع الفهم والإتقان والبصر ونقد الرجال وحسن التأليف ، جال في طلب العلم في خراسان والحجاز ومصر والعراق والجزيرة والشام والثغور  ثم استوطن مصر ، ورحل الحفاظ إليه ولم يبق له نظير في هذا الشأن .
تــلاميذه :
حدث عنه أبو جعفر الطحاوي ، وأبو علي النيسابوري ، وحمزة بن محمد الكناني ، وأبو جعفر أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل النحاس النحوي وأبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن السني ، وأبو القاسم سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني ، وخلق كثير .
وصــفه ومعيشــته : كان شيخاً مهيباً ، مليح الوجه  ظاهر الدم ، حسن الشيبة. وكان رحمه الله يسكن بزقاق القناديل بمصر ، وكان نضر الوجه مع كبر السن ، يؤثر لباس البرود النوبية والخضر ، ويكثر الاستمتاع ، له أربع زوجات ، فكان يقسم لهن ولا يخلو مع ذلك من سُرِّيَّة ، وكان يكثر أكل الديوك تُشترى له وتُسمَّن وتُخصى .
عقيــدته :
كان رحمه الله سُـنيَّ العقيدة ، وكان ينكر أشد النكير على المعتزلة والقدرية القائلين بخلق القرآن .
قال قاضي مصر أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي العوام السعدي : حدثنا أحمد بن شعيب النسائي ، أخبرنا إسحاق بن راهويه ، حدثنا محمد بن أعين قال : قلت لابن المبارك : إن فلانا يقول : من زعم أن قوله تعالى ( إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني ) مخلوق فهو كافر. فقال ابن المبارك : صدق . قال النسائي : بهذا أقول.
اتهـامه بالتشــيع : كان رحمه الله جريئا في الجهر بما يعتقد أنه الحق ، لا يبالي في سبيل الحق بشيء ، ولما رأى تحامل أهل الشام على علي بن ابي طالب t ألف كتابه (خصائص علي) ، فاتهم رحمه الله بالتشيع بسبب تأليفه هذا الكتاب ،فردَّ عن نفسه هذه التهمة ، وصنف في فضائل الصحابة .
قال محمد بن موسى المأموني صاحب النسائي : سمعت قوما ينكرون على أبي عبد الرحمن النسائي كتاب الخصائص لعلي t، وتركه تصنيف فضائل الشيخين ، فذكرتُ له ذلك فقال : دخلت دمشق والمنحرف بها عن علي كثير فصنفتُ كتاب الخصائص ، رجوتُ أن يهديهم الله تعالى . ثم إنه صنف بعد ذلك فضائل الصحابة ، فقيل له : وأنا أسمع : ألا تخرج فضائل معاوية t ؟ فقال : أي شيء أخرِّج ؟ حديث  (( اللهم لا تشبع بطنه ))  فسكت السائل .
قال الذهبي  : لعل أن يقال هذه منقبة لمعاوية ؛ لقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم : (( اللهم من لعنته أو سببته فاجعل ذلك له زكاة ورحمة)) 
علمــه بالحديث وفقهه فيه : كان الإمام النسائي رحمه الله بارعاً في الحديث عالماً بفقهه ، وكان العلماء من معاصريه يطلبون منه أن ينتقي لهم من أحاديث شيوخهم .
قال مأمون المصري المحدث : خرجنا إلى طَرَسوس مع النسائي سنة الفداء ، فاجتمع جماعة من الأئمة عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ومحمد بن إبراهيم مربع وأبو الآذان وكيلجة ، فتشاوروا من ينتقي لهم على الشيوخ ، فأجمعوا على أبي عبد الرحمن النسائي ، وكتبوا كلهم بانتخابه .   
قال الحاكم :كلام النسائي على فقه الحديث كثير ، ومن نظر في سننه تحير في حسن كلامه .         
ورعــه وتحريه في كتابة الحـديث : قال ابن الأثير في أول جامع الأصول : كان شافعياً له مناسك على مذهب الشافعي ، وكان وَرِعاً متحريا ، قيل : إنه أتى الحارث بن مسكين في زي أنكره عليه ، قلنسوة وقباء ، وكان الحارث خائفاً من أمورٍ تتعلق بالسلطان ، فخاف أن يكون عيناً عليه ، فمنعه ، فكان يجيء فيقعد خلف الباب ويسمع ، ولذلك ما قال : حدثنا الحارث ، وإنما يقول : قال الحارث بن مسكين قراءة عليه وأنا أسمع .
ومن ذلك أنه لم يكتب حديث ابن لهيعة الذي أخذه من شيخه قتيبة لكونه رآه ضعيفا ، وكان ربما قرَنه بعمرو بن الحارث أو غيره مبهما . قال أبو طالب أحمد بن نصر الحافظ : من يصبر على ما يصبر عليه النسائي ، عنده حديث ابن لهيعة ترجمة ترجمة ، يعني عن قتيبة عن ابن لهيعة ، قال : فما حدث بها .
ثنــاء العلماء عليه :
قال الحافظ أبو علي النيسابوري : أخبرنا الإمام في الحديث بلا مدافعة أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي  .
وقال أبو الحسن الدارقطني : أبو عبد الرحمن مقدم على كل من يذكر بهذا العلم من أهل عصره .
وقال الحافظ ابن طاهر: سألت سعد بن علي الزنجاني عن رجل فوثقه ، فقلت : قد ضعفه النسائي . فقال : يا بني ، إن لأبي عبد الرحمن شرطاً في الرجال أشدَّ من شرط البخاري ومسلم  .
قال الذهبي  : صدق ، فإنه ليّن جماعة من رجال صحيحي البخاري ومسلم .
قال الدارقطني : كان أفقه مشايخ مصر في عصره وأعلمهم بالحديث والرجال .
وقال : كان أبو بكر بن الحداد الشافعي كثير الحديث ولم يحدث عن غير النسائي ، وقال : رضيت به حجة بيني وبين الله تعالى .
وقال الذهبي : لم يكن أحد في رأس الثلاثمائة أحفظ من النسائي ، هو أحذق بالحديث وعلله ورجاله من مسلم ومن أبي داود ومن أبي عيسى ، وهو جارٍ في مضمار البخاري وأبي زرعة ، إلا أن فيه قليل تشيع ،  وانحراف عن خصوم الإمام علي ، كمعاوية وعمرو ، والله يسامحه .
قال  أبو عبد الله بن منده : الذين أخرجوا الصحيح وميزوا الثابت من المعلول والخطأ من الصواب أربعة : البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود وأبو عبد الرحمن النسائي . 
أخلاقه وعبادته :
قال محمد بن المظفر الحافظ : سمعت مشايخنا بمصر يصفون اجتهاد النسائي في العبادة بالليل والنهار ، وأنه خرج إلى الفداء مع أمير مصر ، فوصف من شهامته وإقامته السنن المأثورة في فداء المسلمين ،  واحترازه عن مجالس السلطان الذي خرج معه والانبساط في المأكل ، وأنه لم يزل ذلك دأبه إلى أن استشهد بدمشق من جهة الخوارج  .
وفــاته :
روى أبو عبد الله بن منده عن حمزة العقبي المصري وغيره أن النسائي خرج من مصر في آخر عمره إلى دمشق ، فسئل بها عن معاوية وما جاء في فضائله ، فقال : لا يرضى رأسا برأس حتى يفضل . قال : فما زالوا يدفعون في حضنيه حتى أخرج من المسجد ، ثم حمل إلى مكة فتوفي بها .
قال الذهبي : كذا قال ، وصوابه : إلى الرملة .
قال الدارقطني : خرج حاجا فامتحن بدمشق وأدرك الشهادة فقال : احملوني إلى مكة ، فحمل وتوفي بها وهو مدفون بين الصفا والمروة ، وكانت وفاته في شعبان سنة ثلاث وثلاثمائة.
قال أبو سعيد بن يونس في تاريخه : كان أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي إماما حافظا ثبتا ، خرج من مصر في شهر ذي القعدة من سنة اثنتين وثلاثمائة ، وتوفي بفلسطين في يوم الاثنين لثلاث عشرة خلت من صفر سنة ثلاث . 
قال الذهبي  : هذا أصح ، فإن ابن يونس حافظ يقظ ، وقد أخذ عن النسائي ، وهو به عارف .
مصنفــاته :
صنف السنن الكبرى ، والمجتبى من السنن الكبرى ، وهو المعروف بسنن النسائي ، ومسند علي ، وكتابا حافلا في الكنى ،  وكتاب خصائص علي ، وهو داخل في سننه الكبير ، وكذلك كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة، وهو مجلد ، هو من جملة السنن الكبير في بعض النسخ ، وله كتاب التفسير في مجلد ، وكتاب الضعفاء والمتروكين ، وغير ذلك .
وسأتناول فيما يلي الحديث عن كتابي (الضعفاء والمتروكين) و(المجتبى) :
1 -كتاب (الضعفاء والمتروكين) :
 سبق أن النسائي رحمه الله كان له شرط شديد في الرجال ، ولهذا عده العلماء من المتشددين في الجرح والتعديل ، الذين يضعفون الرجل بالغلطتين والثلاث ، ولا يوثقونه إلا بعد بحث واطمئنان شديد ، وهؤلاء المتشددون إذا وثق أحدهم شخصاً فإن توثيقه يقدم على تضعيف غيره إذا لم يذكر للتضعيف سببا مقبولا ، وممن وصف بذلك غير النسائي : شعبة بن الحجاج ، ويحيى بن سعيد القطان ، ويحيى بن معين .
لكن النسائي مع ذلك لا يترك حديث الرجل إلا إذا أجمع العلماء على تركه ، وقد ألف رحمه الله كتابه (الضعفاء والمتروكين) ، وجمع فيه (675) ستمائة وخمسة وسبعين راويا ، يرى أنهم من الضعفاء .
منهجه في الكتاب :
أ - اختصر النسائي في ذكر الرواة الضعفاء اختصارا شديدا ، بحث لم يذكر إلا اسم الراوي ، ثم رأيه فيه مباشرة ، وقليلا ما يذكر له شيخا ، وغالبا ما ينسبه إلى بلده .
ب - يذكر النسائي رأيه في الراوي ولا ينقل آراء الآخرين ممن سبقوه أو عاصروه من العلماء .
ج - لم يهتم النسائي بضبط الأسماء أو النِّسب .
د - رتب الكتابَ على حروف الهجاء بحسب الحرف الأول فقط ، فبدأ بالأسماء المبدوءة بحرف الألف ، ثم المبدوءة بحرف الباء ، وهكذا . وبعد الانتهاء من الأسماء أورد بابا في الكنى ختمه وختم الكتاب بـ(أم الأسود) .
هـ - لم يلتزم في الحرف الواحد بالترتيب الهجائي على الحرف الذي يليه ،ففي حرف الألف مثلا بدأ بـ(إبراهيم) ، ثم (أبان) ، ثم (أُبَيّ) ، ثم (أيوب) ، ثم (إسماعيل) ، ثم (إسحاق) ، ثم (أسامة وغيره) .
و - لم يلتزم في الاسم الواحد بمراعاة الترتيب الهجائي في اسم الأب ، فمثلا يذكر (إبراهيم بن هراسة) قبل (إبراهيم بن عثمان) ، وهما قبل إبراهيم بن الحكم) ، وهكذا .    
الألفاظ التي استخدمها النسائي في التعبير عن الرواة الضعفاء في الكتاب :
استخدم النسائي في كتابه كثيرا من ألفاظ الجرح ، بحيث وصف كل راو ممن ذكرهم بلفظ الدال على رتبته عنده ، وهاك الألفاظ التي استخدمها :
ليس به بأس إلا أنه كان اختلط ، ضعيف ، لا يعجبني حديثه ، ليس بذاك ، ليس بثقة ، ليس بثقة ولا مأمون ، ليس بذاك القوي ، ليس بالقوي في الحديث ، ليس بالقوي ، كثير الغلط ، تغير ، قيل إنه كان تغير ، نكرة تغير ، يُعرَف ويُنكَر ، فيه نظر ، عنده حديث منكر ، ليس بشيء ، ذهب حديثه ، مضطرب الحديث ، عنده عجائب ، متروك ، متروك الحديث ، منكر ، منكر الحديث ، كذاب .
http://alabaserah.com/news.php?newsid=793

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام النسائي ومنهجه في كتابه (المجتبى) أو (السنن الصغرى)هذا الكتاب هو المعروف بسنن النسائي إذا أطلق ، وهو رابع الكتب الستة ، بعد البخاري ومسلم وأبي داود ، والعلماء مختلفون : هل الذي اختصره من السنن الكبرى هو الإمام النسائي نفسه ، أو تلميذه أبو بكر ابن السنِّي رحمهما الله ؟ .
فيرى الذهبي وتبعه بعض العلماء أن ابن السني هو الذي اختصره من السنن الكبرى لشيخه النسائي ، وردَّ الذهبي في السير ما ذكره ابن الأثير من أن النسائي اختصر الكتاب استجابة لرغبة أمير الرملة ، وقال : هذا لم يصح ، بل المجتبى اختيار ابن السني  .
ويرى أكثر العلماء أن النسائي نفسه هو الذي اختصر المجتبى من كتابه (السنن الكبرى) ، وأن بعض الأمراء - سماه بعضهم أمير الرملة - سأله عن كتابه السنن أكله صحيح ؟ فقال : لا ، قال : فاكتب لنا الصحيح مجردا . فقام النسائي باختصار المجتبى من ( السنن الكبرى ) .
أما منهجه في اختصاره ، فذكروا أنه ترك كل حديث أورده في السنن مما تُكُلِّم في إسناده بالتعليل .
ويبدو هذا الرأي الثاني أكثر وجاهة وقبولا لعدة أسباب :
1 - أن الذهبي لم يُسبق إلى هذا القول ، ولم يذكر دليلا عليه ، بل ذكر ابن خير الإشبيلي- وهو متقدم على الذهبي - في فهرسته أن النسائي هو الذي ألف المجتبى ، وذكر أن ممن رواه عن النسائي : ابنه عبد الكريم بن أحمد ، ووليد ابن القاسم الصوفي ، فكيف يكون ابن السني هو الذي انتخبه ، وقد رواه غيره عن النسائي ؟ .
2 - عنون النسائي الباب الأخير من كتاب القصاص في المجتبى بقوله : (ما جاء في القصاص من المجتبى مما ليس في السنن ) وهذا واضح في الدلالة على أن النسائي هو الذي ألف المجتبى ، ولو كان من اختصار ابن السني للزم أن يكون ما في المختصر موجودا في الأصل .
3 - ذكر الأستاذ الدكتور فاروق حمادة محقق كتاب (عمل اليوم والليلة) للنسائي في تقديمه للتحقيق أنه وجد مجلدين من (المجتبى) قديمين جدا ، كتبت عليهما سماعات بين سنة 530 هـ ، وسنة 561 هـ ( أي قبل الذهبي بنحو قرنين ) فيها نص ظاهر أنها من تأليف النسائي . مما يدل على أن ابن السني كان مجرد راوية للسنن فقط . وانظر ما ذكره الدكتور فاروق هناك ففيه إفادة كبيرة.
ومع ذلك فالقول بأن النسائي اقتصر فيه على الصحيح وترك ما تكلم في إسناده بالتعليل ليس صحيحا بإطلاق ، بل إن الباحث يرى بأدنى نظر كثيرا من الأحاديث المُعلَّة ، وأكثرها أوضح النسائي علته أو أشار إليها .
ويتضح كذلك أن النسائي رحمه الله حذف عند الاختصار أبوابا بكاملها ، بل كتبا بكاملها ، ولم يقتصر على حذف بعض الأحاديث فقط .
ترتيب السنن : رتب الإمام النسائي رحمه الله كتابه السنن أو المجتبى على الكتب والأبواب الفقهية ، بادئاً بكتاب الطهارة فالصلاة ، وهكذا ، وفي كل كتاب يورد أبواباً متعددة تتناول المسائل المختلفة ، ويذكر القول  وأدلته ، بحيث يعتبر كتابه موسوعة فقهية مقارنة . وهو غالبا لا يقدم للباب بقوله : باب كذا  كما هي عادة أكثر المصنفين ، وإنما يذكر عنوان المسألة مباشرة من غير ذكر كلمة ( باب ) في أغلب الأحيان .
1 - أنه يورد في الباب الأحاديث والروايات المختلفة ، مبينا عللها صراحة أو تلميحا ، ومواضع الاختلاف فيها . وسترى شيئا من ذلك واضحا في ثنايا هذا الكتاب عند شرح الأحاديث إن شاء الله تعالى .
2 - أنه يورد الأحاديث التي استدل بها كل فريق من المختلفين ، بحيث تسهل المقارنة بين الأدلة المختلفة ، والترجيح بينها
3 - إن كان في المسألة إيجاب ورخصة في ترك الأمر أو نهي وترخص في فعل المنهي عنه ، فإنه يورد ترجمة في الأمر أو النهي  ثم يعقبها بترجمة في الرخصة ، ففي كتاب ( الجمعة ) ذكر الباب رقم 7 بعنوان : باب الأمر بالغسل يوم الجمعة ، والباب رقم 8 بعنوان : باب إيجاب الغسل يوم الجمعة ، ثم أعقب ذلك بالباب رقم 9 بعنوان : باب الرخصة في ترك الغسل يوم الجمعة .
4 - أنه يذكر أحيانا أحوال بعض الرواة جرحا أو تعديلا في أثناء سرد الإسناد أو بعد الانتهاء من رواية الحديث ، وربما أورد كلام أئمة العلم في الراوي .
    مثال ذلك : قوله عن حديث أبي الأحوص عن سماك بن حرب (8/319) : (( هذا حديث منكر ، غلط فيه أبو الأحوص سلام بن سُليم ، لا نعلم أحدا تابعه عليه من أصحاب سِماك بن حرب ، وسماك ليس بالقوي ، وكان يقبل التلقين ، قال أحمد بن حنبل : كان أبو الأحوص يخطئ في هذا الحديث . خالفه شريك في إسناده ولفظه )) . ثم ساق حديث شريك عن سماك.
5 ـ أنه يبين المحفوظ من الروايات والشاذ منها ، والمرسل والمسند منها ، والمنكر والمعروف منها ، وإذا رواه مختصرا فربما قال بعد روايته : مختصر ، كما يبين الصواب والخطأ ، وربما حدد موضع الخطأ ومن وقع منه .
6 ـ أنه يذكر كثيرا من اللطائف والفوائد الحديثية في أثناء الكلام ، كما لو كان للراوي شيخان في حديث ما ، أو كان الراوي سمع الحديث من شيخه ثم سمعه من شيخ شيخه ورُوي عنه على الوجهين ، فإنه يبين ذلك ، حتى لا يتوهم أحدٌ أن أحدَ الإسنادين مُعَلٌّ بالآخر ، كما في حديث توبة كعب بن مالك ، حيث رواه الزهري عن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك عن أبيه ، ورواه أيضا عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب عن عبد الله بن كعب عن أبيه ، فهو يقول عند ذكر تلك الروايات في كتاب ( الأيمان والنذور ) قبل الباب 36: يشبه أن يكون الزهري سمع هذا الحديث من عبد الله بن كعب ومن عبد الرحمن عنه في هذا الحديث الطويل توبة كعب.
7 ـ أحيانا يبين اتصال السند من عدمه ، وسماع الراوي من شيخه أو عدم سماعه منه .
8 ـ أحيانا يشرح في الترجمة بعض العبارات أو الألفاظ ، كقوله في الباب الرابع عشر من كتاب ( البيوع ) : النهي عن المُصَرَّاة ، وهو أن يُربط أخلاف الناقة أو الشاة وتُترك من الحلب يومين وثلاثة حتى يجتمع لها لبن ، فيزيد مشتريها في قيمتها ؛ لما يرى من كثرة لبنها .
9 ـ يذكر أحيانا الناسخ بعد المنسوخ من الأخبار ، فمثلا في كتاب (الزينـة) ذكر الباب رقم 88 بعنوان : لبس الديباج المنسوج بالذهب ، وأورد حديث لبسه r جبة الديباج التي أرسلها إليه أكيدر دُومة الجَندل . ثم ذكر الباب رقم 89 بعنوان : ذكر نسخ ذلك ، وذكر حديث جابر في ذلك .
10 ـ أحيانا ينتصر للرأي الراجح بتفنيد أدلة القول المرجوح وبيان عللها سواء كانت عللا في السند أو في المتن ، فمثلا في  كتاب ( الأشربة ) آخر كتب المجتبى عنون الباب رقم 48 بقوله : ذكر الأخبار التي اعتل بها من أباح شراب السكر  ، وهو من أطول أبواب الكتاب ، وأورد فيه بدائع من دقائق العلم وعلل الأحاديث ، فهو يذكر ما اعتلوا به ، ثم يبين ما في دليلهم هذا من علل ، ثم يورد ما يخالفه مما هو أصح منه وأولى بالاحتجاج به منه ، ببيان رائع فائق ، رحمه الله.
11 ـ إن كان في المسألة الواحدة أحاديث متعددة ، لكن لا تناقض بينها بل يصح العمل بكل منها فإنه يعبر عنها غالبا بأنها نوع آخر مما ذكره ، فمثلا في كتاب ( الصلاة ) عند ذكر التسبيح عقب الانصراف من الصلاة أورد ترجمة بعنوان : عدد التسبيح بعد التسليم ، ثم ترجمة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة بعنوان : نوع آخر من عدد التسبيح ، ثم ترجمة خامسة وسادسة بعنوان: نوع آخر . وفي كيفية صلاة الكسوف ذكر تسعة أبواب في أنواع صلاة الكسوف .
12 ـ أحياناً يذكر درجة الحديث عقب الرواية ، كما فعل في حديث عبد الله بن مسعود في باب الحكم باتفاق أهل العلم ، من كتاب : آداب القضاة 8 /230 ، حيث قال عن الحديث : (( هذا الحديث جيِّـد جيِّـد )) .
نموذج مما انفرد به الإمام النسائي
كتـــاب تحـــريم الــدميقع كتاب ( تحـريم الـدم ) في سنن النسـائي بين كتابي : ( عشرة النســاء ) و ( قسم الفيء ) في الجزء السابع من ص 75 حتى ص 128 .
وبلغت الأحاديث التي رواها الإمام النسائي في كتاب (تحريم الدم ) حوالي مائة وسبعين حديثا ، انتظمها في تسعة وعشرين بابا ، في كتابه السنن الكبرى ، وأوردها في المجتبى كاملة من غير اختصار. وتناولت هذه الأبواب القضايا التالية:
1 - تحريم إراقة دم المسلم الذي شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ، إلا بحقها .
2 - تعظيم دم المسلم وأنه أعظم عند الله من الدنيا ، وأن زوال الدنيا أهون عند الله من إراقته بغير حق .
3 - بيان كون الدماء أول ما يقضى فيه بين العباد يوم القيامة .
4 - توبة قاتل المؤمن وما جاء فيها من اختلاف .
5 - الكبائر باعتبار قتل المؤمن من أعظمها ، وخصوصا قتل الولد .
6 - بيان ما يَحل به قتل المسلم من ردة بعد إيمان أو زنا بعد إحصان أو قتل نفس بغير حق .
7 - بيان ما يُحِل دمَ المسلم من مفارقة الجماعة وشق العصا وتفريق الأمة.
8 - بيان حد الحرابة بالنسبة لمن حارب الله ورسوله r وسعى في الأرض فسادا ، وما يتعلق بذلك من الصلب والتمثيل والتنكيل والنفي من الأرض .
9 -  حكم دم العبد الذي أبق إلى أرض الشرك .
10 - حكم توبة المرتد .
11 - حكم قتل من سب النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم .
12 - حكم السحر والسحرة .
13 - حكم قتل من تعرض لمسلم يريد أخذ ماله بغير حق .
14 - حكم من قُتل وهو يدافع عن ماله .
15 - حكم من قُتل وهو يدافع عن أهله وعرضه .
16 - حكم من قُتل وهو يدافع عن دينه .
17 - حكم من قُتل وهو يطلب مظلمته ممن  ظلمه .
18 - حكم قتل من يتعرض للناس بالقتل تخريبا وإفسادا .
19 - حكم قتال المسلم وحكم سبابه .
20 - حكم القتال تحت راية عمية أو عصبية ، وحكم من قُتل وهو يدعو لذلك .
21 - ثم ختم الكتاب بباب طويل في بيان تحريم قتل المسلم والتحذير من قتال الأمة بعضها بعضا .
وقد انفرد الإمام النسائي بهذا العنوان ( كتاب تحريم الدم ) ، ومسائلُه يوردها العلماء في كتب المحاربين ، والحدود ، ونحوها .
http://alabaserah.com/news.php?newsid=820

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الإمام ابن ماجهنسب الإمام ابن ماجه وموطنه:
هو الإمام الحافظ الكبير أبو عبد الله محمد بن يزيد بن ماجه الربعي القَزْوِينِيُّ، وُلد بقزوين سنة تسعٍ ومائتين من الهجرة. قال ابن خَلِّكان: "ماجه بفتح الميم والجيم وبينهما ألف، وفي الآخر هاء ساكنة".
تربية الإمام ابن ماجه وحياته:
نشأ ابن ماجه في جو علمي، ومن ثَمَّ شبَّ محبًّا للعلم الشرعي عمومًا، وعلم الحديث خصوصًا؛ فحفظ القرآن الكريم، وتردد على حلقات المحدثين التي امتلأت بها مساجد قزوين، حتى حصَّل قدرًا كبيرًا من الحديث.
وقد هاجر سنة ثلاثين ومائتين من الهجرة في طلب الحديث ومشافهة الشيوخ والتلقي عليهم، فرحل إلى خراسان، والبصرة والكوفة، وبغداد ودمشق، ومكة والمدينة، ومصر، وغيرها من الأمصار، متعرفًا على العديد من مدارس الحديث النبوي الشريف؛ إذ أتاحت له هذه الفرصة أن يلتقي بعدد من الشيوخ في كل قطر، وفي كل بلد ارتحل إليها.
شيوخ الإمام ابن ماجه:
نظرًا لكثرة أسفاره ورحلاته، فكان له شيوخ في كل قطر وكل مصر ذهب إليه، فكان من شيوخه علي بن محمد الطنافسي الحافظ، وقد أكثر عنه، وإبراهيم بن المنذر الحزامي المُتوفَّى سنة ست وثلاثين ومائتين من الهجرة، وهو تلميذ البخاري، ومحمد بن عبد الله بن نمير، وجبارة بن المغلس، وهو من قدماء شيوخه، وعبد الله بن معاوية، وهشام بن عمار، ومحمد بن رمح، وداود بن رشيد، وخلق كثير، وقد ذكرهم في سننه وتآليفه.
ثم بعد رحلة شاقة استغرقت أكثر من خمسة عشر عامًا عاد ابن ماجه إلى قزوين، واستقر بها، منصرفًا إلى التأليف والتصنيف، ورواية الحديث بعد أن طارت شهرته، وقصده الطلاب من كل مكان.
تلاميذة الإمام ابن ماجه:
لم يكن ليقتصر النشاط العلمي لابن ماجه على التأليف فقط، بل تعداه إلى التعليم وإلقاء المحاضرات والدروس, وكان أشهر من روى عنه وتتلمذ على يده علي بن سعيد بن عبد الله الغداني، وإبراهيم بن دينار الجرشي الهمداني، وأحمد بن إبراهيم القزويني جَدّ الحافظ أبي يعلى الخليلي، وأبو الطيب أحمد بن روح المشعراني، وإسحاق بن محمد القزويني، وجعفر بن إدريس، ومحمد بن عيسى الصفار، وأبو الحسن علي بن إبراهيم بن سلمة القزويني الحافظ، وغيرهم من مشاهير الرواة.
مؤلفات الإمام ابن ماجه
سنن ابن ماجهلم يخلد الزمان من كتبه غير كتابه (سنن ابن ماجه) أحد الصحاح الستة؛ فقد ضاعت مصنفاته مع ما ضاع من ذخائر تراثنا العظيم، فكان له تفسير للقرآن وصفه ابن كثير في كتابه (البداية والنهاية) بأنه "تفسير حافل"، وله أيضًا كتاب في التاريخ أرَّخ فيه من عصر الصحابة حتى عصره، وقال عنه ابن كثير بأنه "تاريخ كامل".
سنن ابن ماجه.. مكانته ومنهجه فيه:
طبقت شهرة كتاب (سنن ابن ماجه) الآفاق، وبه عُرف ابن ماجه واشتهر، واحتل مكانته المعروفة بين كبار الحفاظ والمحدثين، وهو من أَجَلِّ كتبه وأعظمها وأبقاها على الزمان، وقد عُدَّ الكتاب رابع كتب السنن المعروفة، وهي سنن أبي داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه، ومتمم للكتب الستة التي تشمل إلى ما سبق صحيح البخاري ومسلم، وهي المراجع الأصول للسنة النبوية الشريفة وينابيعها.
وكان منهج ابن ماجه في كتابه هذا هو أنه رتبه على كتب وأبواب، حيث يشتمل على مقدمة وسبعة وثلاثين كتابًا، وخمسمائة وألف باب، تضم أربعة آلاف وثلاثمائة وواحدًا وأربعين حديثًا، ومن هذه الأحاديث اثنان وثلاثة آلاف حديث اشترك معه في تخريجها أصحاب الكتب الخمسة، وانفرد هو بتخريج تسعة وعشرين وثلاثمائة وألف حديثٍ، وهي الزوائد على ما جاء في الكتب الخمسة، من بينها ثمانٍ وعشرون وأربعمائة حديثًا صحيح الإسناد، وتسعة عشر ومائة حديثًا حسن الإسناد، وهذا ما أشار إليه ابن حجر بقوله: "إنه انفرد بأحاديث كثيرة صحيحة".
وقد أحسن ابن ماجه وأجاد حينما بدأه بباب اتباع سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وساق فيه الأحاديث الدالة على حجية السنة، ووجوب اتباعها والعمل بها.
سنن ابن ماجه في ميزان النقد:
قال الذهبي: "سنن أبى عبد الله كتاب حسن لولا ما كَدَّرَهُ بأحاديث واهية ليست بالكثيرة". وقال الحافظ ابن حجر: "كتابه في السنن جامع جيد، كثير الأبواب والغرائب، وفيه أحاديث ضعيفة جدًّا حتى بلغني أن السَّرِيَّ كان يقول: مهما انفرد بخبر فيه هو ضعيف غالبًا. وليس الأمر في ذلك على إطلاقه باستقرائي، وفي الجملة ففيه أحاديث منكرة، والله تعالى المستعان".
شروح سنن ابن ماجه:
ولقيمة هذا الكتاب ومكانته، فقد أولاه كبار الحفاظ والمحدثين عناية خاصة، فراحوا يسهبون في شروحه ويضعون عليه من تعليقاتهم، ومن ذلك:
- (شرح سنن ابن ماجه) للحافظ علاء الدين مغلطاي، المُتوفَّى سنة اثنتين وستين وسبعمائة من الهجرة.
- (مصباح الزجاجة في شرح سنن ابن ماجه) للجلال الدين السيوطي، المتوفَّى سنة إحدى عشرة وتسعمائة من الهجرة.
- (شرح سنن ابن ماجه) للمحدث محمد بن عبد الهادي السِّندي، المتوفَّى سنة ثمانٍ وثلاثين ومائة وألف من الهجرة.
وقد أفرد زوائد السنن العلامة المحدث شهاب الدين أحمد بن زين الدين البوصيري في كتابٍ وخرَّجها، وتكلم على أسانيدها بما يليق بحالها من صحة وحسن وضعف.
آراء العلماء في الإمام ابن ماجه:
نال ابن ماجه إعجاب معاصريه وثقتهم؛ إذ كان معدودًا في كبار الأئمة وفحول المحدثين، فقد قال عنه ابن خَلِّكان: "كان إمامًا في الحديث، عارفًا بعلومه وجميع ما يتعلق به". وقال الذهبي عنه: "كان ابن ماجه حافظًا، ناقدًا، صادقًا، واسع العلم".
وفاة الإمام ابن ماجه:
بعد عمر حافل بالعطاء في الحديث النبوي الشريف درايةً وروايةً، دارسًا ومدرسًا ومؤلفًا، تُوفِّي ابن ماجه (رحمه الله) سنة ثلاثٍ وسبعين ومائتين من الهجرة.

المراجع
الذهبي: العبر في خبر من غبر - الذهبي: سير أعلام النبلاء - الذهبي: تذكرة الحفاظ - ابن خَلِّكان: وفيات الأعيان - ابن الجوزي: المنتظم - ابن حجر: تهذيب التهذيب - ابن كثير: البداية والنهاية.
http://islamstory.com/ar/%D8%A7%D8%A...AD%D8%AF%D8%AB

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم
جزاكم الله خيرا
بارك الله فيكم

----------

